# J. P. Moreland audio?



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2014)

Gentlemen,

Have any of you come across mp3 lectures by JP Moreland on philosophical or apologetical issues? I am trying to gather together as many such as I can find. There are a few on Itunes (though fewer than one would expect).


----------



## mossy (Oct 24, 2014)

Have you looked at his website. There are audio resources there. 
http://www.jpmoreland.com/media/
https://archive.org/details/J.P.MorelandLecturesAndSermons
J.P. Moreland Audio

Terry


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 24, 2014)

I didn't know about the LearnOutLoud one. Thanks.


----------



## Toasty (Oct 24, 2014)

Moreland was interviewed by Brian Auten. Go here for the details: Apologist Interview: J.P. Moreland - Apologetics 315

Here are some more audio resources:
http://mp3skull.com/mp3/j_p_moreland.html

Moreland's lecture concerning skepticism and epistemology:
http://www.apologetics315.com/2009/07/skepticism-epistemology-jp-moreland-mp3.html

The Importance of the Mind in Christian Living:
http://www.apologetics315.com/2008/11/jp-moreland-mp3-audio-importance-of.html


----------



## RamistThomist (Oct 25, 2014)

Toasty said:


> Moreland was interviewed by Brian Auten. Go here for the details: Apologist Interview: J.P. Moreland - Apologetics 315
> 
> Here are some more audio resources:
> J P Moreland Mp3 Download
> ...



Thanks. I didn't know about mp3skull


----------

